
Ask HN: Website concept for better dialog in society - jayeshsalvi
When a user visits this website, he&#x2F;she is asked a random political question from a pool of questions. The question has Yes&#x2F;No answer. For example,<p>Do you believe US should build a $4bn wall on its border with Mexico?<p>If the person answers Yes, he&#x2F;she will be put in a chat room with a person who has answered No. Both of them will be anonymous to each other. The chat room will be private and only the two can talk to each other. But if both of them agree, they can choose to make it public for others to read later.<p>Can somebody build this? Or can an existing website (say Reddit) be used in this way?
======
colept
There are plenty of channels for this sort of thing, for example on reddit you
have sub-communities like /r/AskAVegan and /r/AskDocs

~~~
jayeshsalvi
But they are not one-on-one. They are public. They are not anonymous.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
"Public forum" is not at all the same thing as "not anonymous".

~~~
jayeshsalvi
In public forum, anonymity is achieved by pseudonimity (one has to go to a
trouble of creating account under fake name). But a service that doesn't have
logins, the anonimity is default and easy.

